# Zoom = 50-500mm Picture and movement plus heavy lens



## random2 (Jan 3, 2010)

understand using a tripod would help.. Ok got it.. Still it seems very difficult to use without it and at max zoom the slightest movement is almost enough to ruin the pic... Any recomendations on solving this when it comes to getting good outdoor pics of birds etc? Albert Eienstien said imagination is more important to knowledge. I been using it.


----------



## icassell (Jan 3, 2010)

With a 500 mm lens, you must EXPECT to need a good solid tripod. I assume that you're talking about the Bigma, which doesn't have IS to help you. A tiny wiggle of a 500 mm lens is greatly amplified at the sensor plane.

Here are some reads that might help you:

Nature Photography

Proper Long Lens Technique

Technique

Long Lens Technique/Camera Settings - FM Forums


----------



## Shockey (Jan 3, 2010)

The Bigma needs lots of light and F8, and definitely a tripod to get good photos.
Even with a tripod at 500 the SLIGHTEST movement.......


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, sounds like you need a beefier tripod.

Sandbags might help.  Either to lay the camera on, or as weights for the tripod.


----------



## RRRoger (Jan 3, 2010)

Are you talking about the Sigma 50-500 lense?
1. Mount it on a Full Wimberly head and use a strong tripod.
2. Learn to pan.
3. Grow Pop-eye arms.


----------



## random2 (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah the sigma.... its pretty nice.. I have arms like an ox by the way. lol.. see the picture of my avatar.. thats me... lol


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2010)

The lens is "slow" at maximum zoom, so....a combination of good,bright light (marine areas, light sand, snowy areas) and a higher-than-otherwise-normal
ISO setting is called for. If you live in an area where you shoot photos in marine areas,where there is a boatload of sunlight reflecting off of water and or light sand, a slower lens like the Bigma is usable in the winter months. If you're shooting it outdoors on brighter days in snowy areas, where there's also a boatload of light, it's also usable in the winter months. Otherwise, the ISO needs to be cranked up! Maybe even way,way,way up!

The very-newest bodies, with the absolute best High-ISO performance are breathing new life into slower lenses like the 50-500 Sigma.


----------



## icassell (Jan 3, 2010)

RRRoger said:


> Are you talking about the Sigma 50-500 lense?
> 1. Mount it on a Full Wimberly head and use a strong tripod.
> 2. Learn to pan.
> 3. Grow Pop-eye arms.



I understand that a new Bigma comes with a case of spinach.  Seriously, though, the strong tripod/head recommendation is important.  If you need a faster lens of that focal length, unfortunately you will need to spend a pretty piece of change (the canon 500mm f/4 goes for about $6100 on Amazon - you can do the Sigma 500 mm f/4.5 for about $1.5K less). The Sigma is an excellent lens if you understand its limitations. I have seen beautiful images taken with the Bigma;  you just have to choose your support and lighting to get the results you want.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 3, 2010)

It's not always convenient when shooting wildlife, but I've used the self-timer and/or the mirror lock-up feature (if you have it on your camera) when I'm trying to eliminate all possible vibrations, so I don't even have to touch the camera to trip the shutter.

Just how big is this Bigma? I'm going to have to look this one up, it's not a zoom I'd normally use and I don't recall seeing it.

EDIT: Four pounds, huh? Ya, that's a good-sized lens...


----------



## random2 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have the d90 and its great.. it has the lock up feature,, I'm a little hard headed when it comes to understanding this but I'm reading on it now.. thanks for all the help... its wierd this lens doesn't have IS.. duh.. but oh well...


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2010)

random2 said:


> I have the d90 and its great.. it has the lock up feature,, I'm a little hard headed when it comes to understanding this but I'm reading on it now.. thanks for all the help... its wierd this lens doesn't have IS.. duh.. but oh well...


I'm sure glad I got the Sigma APO 150-500 f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM.

You can see the 2 position OS switch in this image of it mounted on one of my D90's:







The OS is sweet and a monopod suffices for sports, my main use for it. 

Hand held at 500mm, f/6.3, shooting up at about a 30 degree angle, ankle deep in mud, late last winter. I'd only had the lens about 3 days, so I was still learning how to use it:


----------



## random2 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish I wouldhave known about that lens having OS.. as suppose to my lens being the same damn price without OS.. thats HORSESH!!!.. lol.. Is my lens useless.. or maybe its good to force me to learn how to limit movement more for now... hmm..  And why do these big ass lenses have auto focus.. makes no sense.. I could focus myself twice as fast.. what type of thinking goes into the creation of this equipment... hmmm


----------



## icassell (Jan 5, 2010)

random2 said:


> I wish I wouldhave known about that lens having OS.. as suppose to my lens being the same damn price without OS.. thats HORSESH!!!.. lol.. Is my lens useless.. or maybe its good to force me to learn how to limit movement more for now... hmm..  And why do these big ass lenses have auto focus.. makes no sense.. I could focus myself twice as fast.. what type of thinking goes into the creation of this equipment... hmmm





Useless?  I don't think so! If you decide that it is, however, feel free to send it my way 

Here's a link to some images 

photoSIG » Lens: Sigma 50-500mm f/4-6.3 EX APO RF HSM

I've been debating buying the 50-500.  I have 3 EX series lenses (plus 2 EX series teleconverters) and love them all -- the build is outstanding.  I don't know if the 150-500 can claim that (it's not an EX), but I'd be interested in hearing other opinions. My question for Sigma is why they didn't make the 150-500 as an EX series lens.

IS adds significant weight and cost to a lens and, as I understand it, the 50-500 has been around quite a while and before Sigma started making their OS systems.

As for why they have AF, I've heard that the AF on that lens is quite good.  That is one place where the Canon long lenses shine -- their AF is supposed to be fast and outstanding.


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2010)

random2 said:


> I wish I wouldhave known about that lens having OS.. as suppose to my lens being the same damn price without OS.. thats HORSESH!!!.. lol.. Is my lens useless.. or maybe its good to force me to learn how to limit movement more for now... hmm.. And why do these big ass lenses have auto focus.. makes no sense.. I could focus myself twice as fast.. what type of thinking goes into the creation of this equipment... hmmm


So sell the bigma and get a BOSma.


----------



## grafxman (Jan 12, 2010)

random2 said:


> understand using a tripod would help.. Ok got it.. Still it seems very difficult to use without it and at max zoom the slightest movement is almost enough to ruin the pic... Any recomendations on solving this when it comes to getting good outdoor pics of birds etc? Albert Eienstien said imagination is more important to knowledge. I been using it.



I have an old Sigma 170-500mm that I was able to get half way decent shots with a monopod, high ISO and high shutter speed. I've since bought a Sigma 150-500mm OS, added Sigma's 2X teleconverter and now take shots at 1000mm hand held. My monopod collects dust these days.

IMG_4114 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_4099 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_4076 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_4062 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_4059 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_4058 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_4057 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_4056 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## random2 (Jan 12, 2010)

i'm going to have to get this lens eventually... Gona keep the 50-500 for a back up though..  thanks nice pics..


----------

